# Sasha Pup



## Amanda Lapp Kounz (Aug 25, 2018)

I wasn’t able to do this until now but 3/24 my Sasha went over rainbow bridge. I have not been on here in years but when I brought her home 14 years ago I got a lot of help with my hard puppy here! Thank you! We had an amazing 14 years! I am a better mom bc she was in my life!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Sorry for your loss, she was a gorgeous dog! And after 14 yrs with your family I'm sure she was such an integral part of your life that...well it's always hard and always painful! 14 yrs though is GREAT for a GSD these days, so I am glad for you to have been able to enjoy your girl that long! Take time to grieve and heal. All the best!


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

So sorry for your loss. I can see from the pics she was a beautiful spirit.


----------



## Amanda Lapp Kounz (Aug 25, 2018)

Not only did we get 14 years but we found out She had DM in January of 2017. We had an additional 14 months with her, cherishing every moment!

She was the puppy who was not fit the first time dog owner which was me but I am
A better person and mom because of her!

She also prepared me for this!! Meet our rescue Hailey! When I saw she potentially had arthritis at 4, I knew she needed to come home with us. I still had the supplements and big barker bed! I will intro her as well but had to share!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Beautiful and sweet dog. So tough to lose them. She has helped raise your kids. Hailey seems to have a sweet spirit as well. Good luck and happy trails with her.


----------

